# 30+ C-47s flying



## diddyriddick (Jan 15, 2010)

Not sure if ya'll have seen this. Should be cool to see that many!

DC-3s Flocking to Join AirVenture Birthday Bash


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 15, 2010)

cool... 

they should paint them in olive drab, add Invasion Stripes, hire a camera ship and shoot stock footage they can sell later..

neat!

.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2010)

I would love to be there for that.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 15, 2010)

That would be amazing!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2010)

Very cool. There are still a few based at various airports in my area. That is going to be so cool!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Awsome, It would be cool even if they left the paint schemes alone and just drop parachutes out like the D-Day invation


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 16, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> cool...
> 
> they should paint them in olive drab, add Invasion Stripes, hire a camera ship and shoot stock footage they can sell later..
> 
> ...




Maybe get some guys from the 82nd to jump?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2010)

Would be really cool to see!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 25, 2010)

diddyriddick said:


> Maybe get some guys from the 82nd to jump?




I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2010)

Now that would be something to see....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh how I wish I could see that! Paras or no paras, a mass formation of Daks will be one heck of a sight - and sound! That beautiful throbbing drone, from 60+ engines.....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2010)

drooling


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 8, 2010)

EAA just anounce now that the formation could be 40 aircraft with a total of 50 on the grounds including a few rare one's rarely flown. The world record of DC-3's set in 1985 could be shattered in a big way. Link below

EAA AirVenture Oshkosh's DC-3 75th Anniversary Celebration Taking Shape for Grand Entrance


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 9, 2010)

That will be a sight to see for whoever is there.


Wheels


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> That will be a sight to see for whoever is there.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Im just hoping the weather will be good!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 12, 2010)

Micdrow said:


> wheelsup_cavu said:
> 
> 
> > That will be a sight to see for whoever is there.
> ...


That would make it much more enjoyable. 


Wheels


----------

